# NEWS ...



## MG (15. März 2017)

*Hier möchten wir über wichtige Neuigkeiten / Änderungen informieren.
*


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

*Hallo zusammen,
hier eine Info zum Verkaufsstart unserer NEWMEN Produkte.

Ein Teil unserer Produkte (Naben, Aluminium Felgen und einige Laufrad Varianten) sind bereits lieferbar.
Ein Update zu den Lieferterminen der übrigen Produkte erscheint in KW12 auf unserer HP.
Wir hatten zwar eine gewisse Verzögerung mit eingeplant um eine Punktlandung bezüglich des Verkaufsstarts hinlegen, aber einige Teile verzögern sich trotzdem etwas.
Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis dafür.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

*Hallo zusammen,
neben unseren TeXtreme Carbon Parts (SL) wird es auch noch jeweils eine UD Variante (ohne SL im Produktnamen) geben.
Auf unserer HP werden diese Parts die nächsten 2-3 Wochen eingepflegt.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz*


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

*Hallo zusammen,
aus fertigungstechnischen Gründen können wir die TeXtreme Faser an unserer Sattelstütze nicht verwenden.
Deshalb kommt die Stütze ausschließlich in UD Faser. 
Das Gewicht und die Stabilität bleibt davon unberührt.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz*


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2017)

Wenn die Teile denn lieferbar sind, bekommen dann alle Shops/Händler zum selben Zeitpunkt die Ware, oder gibts da Unterschiede?
Sprich, ist es egal, wo ich bestelle? Oder werden bestimmte Shops/Händler bevorzugt behandelt?


----------



## Sportec (5. April 2017)

MG schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,
> hier eine Info zum Verkaufsstart unserer NEWMEN Produkte.
> 
> Ein Teil unserer Produkte (Naben, Aluminium Felgen und einige Laufrad Varianten) sind bereits lieferbar.
> ...



Hallo Michi,

Wie sieht es denn nun mit der Lieferbarkeit der Teile aus? Vor allem würden ich gerne wissen was bei den Laufradsätzen läuft. Ich habe den Evolution SL X.A.25 in 650b boost bestellt bei R2 bike, da BC die Evolution LRS auch nach mehrmaligem Rückfragen nicht ins Sortiment aufnehmen wollte. Der LRS war zum bestellten Zeitpunkt lieferbar. Doch ich bekam von R2 die Info das der LRS nun doch nicht lieferbar sei:

_Vielen Dank für deine Bestellung in unserem Shop!
Leider ist der bestellte Artikel "NEWMEN Laufradsatz 27,5" | 650B Evolution SL X.A.25 Aluminium 15x110 mm Steckachse (Boost/Outboard) 12x148 mm Steckachse (Boost/Outboard) 11-, 12- fach SRAM XD" entgegen unserer Shopanzeige nicht kurzfristig verfügbar, da NEWMEN aktuell mit der großen Bestellanzahl nicht hinterherkommt.
Wir haben den Artikel bereits bei unserem Lieferanten nachbestellt und rechnen mit einer Lieferung in circa 1-2 Wochen.
Bitte entschuldige diese Verzögerung.
Sobald der fehlende Artikel bei uns eintrifft erfolgt taggleich der Versand an dich. _

_Viele Grüße
r2 Support Team_

Wann ist denn mit den Laufradsätzen zu rechnen?
Danke für die Info.


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

Sportec schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> Wie sieht es denn nun mit der Lieferbarkeit der Teile aus? Vor allem würden ich gerne wissen was bei den Laufradsätzen läuft. Ich habe den Evolution SL X.A.25 in 650b boost bestellt bei R2 bike, da BC die Evolution LRS auch nach mehrmaligem Rückfragen nicht ins Sortiment aufnehmen wollte. Der LRS war zum bestellten Zeitpunkt lieferbar. Doch ich bekam von R2 die Info das der LRS nun doch nicht lieferbar sei:
> 
> ...


dauert leider noch 2-3 Wochen ....


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile denn lieferbar sind, bekommen dann alle Shops/Händler zum selben Zeitpunkt die Ware, oder gibts da Unterschiede?
> Sprich, ist es egal, wo ich bestelle? Oder werden bestimmte Shops/Händler bevorzugt behandelt?


Das hat damit zu tun wann und wie die Händler bestellt haben.
Felgen und Naben gehen momentan sehr schnell raus, Laufräder dauern u. U. etwas länger (ca. 2-4 Wochen, weil wir nicht hinterher kommen mit den verschiedenen Laufrädern und und erst mal ein kleines Lager von den über 60 verschiedenen Konfigurationen "anlegen" müssen).


----------



## Bingo1979 (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michi,

gibt es denn Infos zu den Pedalen?

LINK:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/05...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Wann sind diese verfügbar?

Danke

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> gibt es denn Infos zu den Pedalen?
> 
> ...


Die liegen momentan auf "Eis" ....


----------



## SML (6. August 2017)

Hallo

bei wem sind die Newmen Produkte in der Schweiz erhältlich?
Bei wem kann der Schweizer  Händler meines Vertrauens die Komponenten bestellen?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (27. August 2017)

SML schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bei wem sind die Newmen Produkte in der Schweiz erhältlich?
> Bei wem kann der Schweizer  Händler meines Vertrauens die Komponenten bestellen?
> ...


Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MG (20. Dezember 2017)

*Wir suchen Verstärkung!
*
Alle Infos dazu auf unserer Homepage unter / Jobs


----------



## wildermarkus (1. April 2018)




----------



## Markus. (21. Juli 2018)

Grüße Dich  Michi,

gibts schon was zum Steuersatz, wann wird er erscheinen?

Besten Dank

Markus


----------



## DaMatta (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Michi,

kannst du schon was zur Verfügbarkeit zum neuen EVOLUTION 318.4 sagen?

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MG (23. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

der NEWMEN EVOLUTION 318.4 ist nun bei uns lagernd und ab sofort lieferbar.









https://www.newmen-components.de/de/116/news/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWMEN-Team (17. Juni 2019)

Wir suchen Verstärkung für unser Team im Allgäu:
https://www.newmen-components.de/de/156/company/jobs/


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. Juni 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> gibt es denn Infos zu den Pedalen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Michi,

gibt es zu den Pedalen Neuigkeiten?

Grüße
Ingo


----------



## MG (21. Juni 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> gibt es zu den Pedalen Neuigkeiten?
> 
> ...


Die wurden nochmal mächtig überarbeitet und können jetzt produziert werden.
Wird aufgrund der aktuellen Situation allerdings dauern bis wir die ersten Pedale liefern können. 
Die Lieferzeiten unserer Lieferanten, bzw. in der Bike-Branche sind einfach nur noch


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Juni 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Die wurden nochmal mächtig überarbeitet und können jetzt produziert werden.
> Wird aufgrund der aktuellen Situation allerdings dauern bis wir die ersten Pedale liefern können.
> Die Lieferzeiten unserer Lieferanten, bzw. in der Bike-Branche sind einfach nur noch


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Gibt es eine Präsentation? Auf der Newmen Homepage konnte ich keine Infos finden.
Grüße Ingo


----------



## MG (21. Juni 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Gibt es eine Präsentation? Auf der Newmen Homepage konnte ich keine Infos finden.
> Grüße Ingo


Ja, dann wenn die Teile im Lager liegen und verfügbar sind.


----------



## feedyourhead (15. September 2021)

Ich interessiere mich auch für die Pedale.
Ist schon absehbar wann die ungefähr verfügbar sein werden?

Werden die Pedale in D oder in Asien gefertig?


----------



## jonnyWeedy (15. November 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Ja, dann wenn die Teile im Lager liegen und verfügbar sind.


Wisst ihr schon, ob die Pedale noch etwas für Weihnachten werden? ☺️


----------



## SR82 (12. März 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Ja, dann wenn die Teile im Lager liegen und verfügbar sind.



Hallo @MG !

Gibt es einen groben Zeitplan wann die Pedale verfügbar sind? 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## feedyourhead (12. März 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für die Pedale.
> Ist schon absehbar wann die ungefähr verfügbar sein werden?
> 
> Werden die Pedale in D oder in Asien gefertig?


Ich reihe mich hier auch  nochmal ein.

Die Frage nach dem Fertigungsort hat sich bei der Lieferzeit von selbst beantwortet.


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2022)

Hi Michi, @MG , ich hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage. Die MTB Lenker habt ihr ja in Alu und Carbon, warum gibt es den RR / Gravel Lenker nur in Carbon und keine Aluvariante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (22. März 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Michi, @MG , ich hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage. Die MTB Lenker habt ihr ja in Alu und Carbon, warum gibt es den RR / Gravel Lenker nur in Carbon und keine Aluvariante?


Weil im AM sich Aluminium Renn- und Gravellenker nicht gut verkaufen.
As diesem Grund haben wir diese nicht im Programm.


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Weil im AM sich Aluminium Renn- und Gravellenker nicht gut verkaufen.
> As diesem Grund haben wir diese nicht im Programm.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!! Schade, aber nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Mai 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Michi, @MG , ich hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage. Die MTB Lenker habt ihr ja in Alu und Carbon, warum gibt es den RR / Gravel Lenker nur in Carbon und keine Aluvariante?



Aus OEM-Beständen von Cube kannst dir die aber glaub ich kaufen, Ebay zB.


----------



## Gefahradler (13. September 2022)

SR82 schrieb:


> Hallo @MG !
> 
> Gibt es einen groben Zeitplan wann die Pedale verfügbar sind?
> 
> ...


Wollte auch mal wieder nach den Pedalen fragen, nachdem jetzt wieder ein halbes Jahr vergangen ist


----------

